# Zensur in Deutschland



## alex1606 (24. April 2009)

Ich war heute morgen, gelinde gesagt, schockiert!

Grundgesetz, Artikel 5, Paragraph 1:

"Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt. "

Und jetzt das: Die Zeit - Netzsperren

Das kann so nicht weitergehen!

Wehrt euch:
DNS-Server einrichten
Liste freier DNS-Server

Es kann nicht sein, dass die Regierung zensieren will und das hingenommen wird!

P.S.: Wer jetzt wie die Regierung argumentiert und als einziges Argument, die armen Kinder bringt schaue sich folgende Seite mal an. 
Mogis, "Missbrauchsopfer gegen Internetsperren"

Mehr Infos? -> Klick hier (danke an sympathisant)

Lg


----------



## LordofDemons (24. April 2009)

links gehen nicht


----------



## sympathisant (24. April 2009)

/sign

mit KiPo fängt es an ... als nächstes dann seiten die gegen urheberrecht verstossen, politisch extreme seiten ... und dann seiten, die erklären wie man sperren umgeht. 

zur olympiade wurde gegen china gewettert, dass dort das internet beschnitten wird. in D passiert genau das gleiche.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. April 2009)

KiPo zu sperren ist was anderes.

Aber bei der Zensur munkelt man, dass das auch Seiten betreffen soll, die "Killerspiele" vertreiben, anbieten, ... und auch die Seiten der Hersteller. Und das geht ganz klar zu weit.


----------



## alex1606 (24. April 2009)

Wenn es zumindest helfen würde, im kampf gegen KiPo: Ich wäre dafür.
Tut es aber nicht. Es ist keine 2min Arbeit, die Sperre zu umgehen und somit weiterhin zensurfreies Internet zu erleben.

P.S.: Links gehen jetzt, danke für den Hinweis und sry für die Umstände


----------



## sympathisant (24. April 2009)

nur dass durch die sperre keinem einzigen kind geholfen wird. das ist, als ob irgendwo ein kind missbraucht wird und die polizei stellt sich davor und fordert die leute auf nicht hinzugucken. 

sinnvoller wäre es den betreiber der seite zu finden und zu bestrafen. 

wenn die technische möglichkeit zum sperren erst mal besteht, dann wird irgendwann alles gesperrt was irgendwem nicht passt.


----------



## alex1606 (24. April 2009)

Ach ja, wo wir bei den kindern sind. Mir ist heute morgen noch ein Link begegnet, den ich euch nicht vorenthalten will.

Mogis, "Missbrauchsopfer gegen Internetsperren"


----------



## Lillyan (24. April 2009)

Ganz ehrlich: KiPo hat *nichts* mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun. Der Satz "Eine Zensur findet nicht statt" wird immer wieder zweckentfremdet.


----------



## alex1606 (24. April 2009)

Ich möchte mich damit auch nur gegen die praktizierte Zensur ausdrücken. Das die Zensur, nachdem die rechtliche Grundlage geschaffen wird, sich auf KiPo reduziert, kann man nicht erzählen. Wenn es einfach ist, wird schnell zensiert (Beispiel China: Die Zensur war anfangs ebenfalls gegen pornographische Inhalte, jetzt wird alles mögliche zensiert). 

Ich möchte noch einmal betonen, das ich natürlich auch ein Gegner von KiPo bin! Defacto ist diese Art der Unterbindung aber nicht ein ein Schritt gegen die Macher und Verbreiter, sondern nur optische Verschönerung. Inhalte werden nicht aus dem Netz genommen, sondern nur "unsichtbar" gemacht. Praktisches Beispiel: Der Dreck wird nicht aufgewischt(Strafverfolgung) sondern es wird ein Teppich drübergelegt, damit ihn hoffentlich keiner zu sehen kriegt.

Und es kann in einem demokratischen System nicht der richtige Weg sein, die Gewaltenteilung und das Grundgesetz abzuschaffen!

Lg


----------



## sympathisant (24. April 2009)

noch was von heise.de

*Aus den Augen …*

In den letzten Monaten sind mehrere Sperrlisten aus verschiedenen Ländern im Internet aufgetaucht. Die Echtheit der Listen wurde bislang von keiner Seite bestritten, höchstens die Aktualität. Analysen von Bürgerrechtlern ergaben, dass sich sowohl auf der dänischen als auch auf der finnischen URL-Liste mehrheitlich Adressen befanden, die sich bei näherer Betrachtung nach dem jeweils geltenden Strafrecht nicht als Kinderpornografie-Links klassifizieren ließen.

Untersucht man, wo die gesperrten Seiten gehostet werden, ergibt sich ein erstaunliches Bild: Auf der finnischen Sperrliste etwa sind größtenteils in den USA gehostete Inhalte geführt, gefolgt von Australien, den Niederlanden und Deutschland. Von c't befragte Ermittlungsbeamte betonten, dass gerade in diesen Ländern das Stilllegen von Kinderpornografie-Sites besonders schnell und einfach funktioniert. In den USA dauert es bei stichhaltigem Verdacht ein bis drei Tage, bis das Angebot vom Netz ist.

Vor diesem Hintergrund machte jüngst die Kinderschutzorganisation Carechild ein aufschlussreiches Experiment. Sie verwendete dazu 20 Adressen aus der im Netz aufgetauchten dänischen Sperrliste. 17 der Seiten waren in den USA gehostet, jeweils eine in den Niederlanden, Südkorea und England. Carechild schrieb an die Abuse-Mail-Adressen der Hostingprovider und bat um Entfernung der Inhalte. Das Ergebnis: acht US-amerikanische Provider haben die Domains innerhalb der ersten drei Stunden nach Versand der Mitteilung abgeschaltet. Innerhalb eines Tages waren 16 Adressen nicht mehr erreichbar, bei drei Websites teilte der jeweilige Provider laut Carechild glaubhaft mit, dass die Inhalte nach augenscheinlicher Prüfung keine Gesetze verletzen oder der Betreiber für die abgebildeten Personen entsprechende Altersnachweise vorlegen konnte.

Geht man davon aus, dass die Inhalte zuvor längere Zeit auf der Sperrliste standen, führt dieses Experiment die Argumentation des Familienministeriums ad absurdum: Die dänischen Strafverfolgungsbehörden setzten anscheinend illegale Inhalte lieber auf eine Sperrliste, als sich darum zu bemühen, sie aus dem Netz zu verbannen. So sind die Inhalte für den unbedarften Teil der Bevölkerung vielleicht nicht mehr sichtbar, aber für die Pädokriminellen umso besser und länger.

http://www.heise.de/ct/Die-Argumente-fuer-.../artikel/135867


----------



## Tikume (24. April 2009)

Meine Kinderporno Seite ist eh das Forum auf buffed.de und ich glaube nicht dass das gesperrt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (24. April 2009)

KiPos waren doch nur ein Vorwand um das Gesetz durchzubringen. In ein paar Jahren wird im Internet gesperrt was den Machthabern nicht gefällt.Achtet drauf.


----------



## Independent (24. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tikume



> als nächstes dann seiten die gegen urheberrecht verstossen



Gehts noch? Solche Seiten sollten generell verboten werden (nicht das das möglich wäre)! Hauptsache ein dickes "The Pirate Bay"-Logo als Avatar.... Wegen euch zahle ich im Kino neuerdings zuviel Eintritt!!!!


----------



## Night falls (24. April 2009)

> Wegen euch De**en zahle ich im Kino neuerdings zuviel Eintritt!!!!



Wenns dir nicht passt, lad dir halt Filme aus dem Internet.

BTT: Bin gegen Sperrungen... Solange es nur CP ist, isses ja okay - den bekomm ich auch woanders her, aber wenn das dann zum Trend wird, gute Nacht Marie.


----------



## Noxiel (24. April 2009)

alex1606 schrieb:


> Grundgesetz, Artikel 5, Paragraph 1:
> 
> *(1)*"Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt. "



... *(2)* Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.



Soviel zum Thema. Allerdings bin ich auch ein Gegner der Sperrlisten im Internet. Menschen mit Sachverstand umgehen einfache DNS Sperren, tauschen ihre Daten über das IRC und versenden ihre Daten über CD/DVD. Frau von der Leyen hat in dieser Debatte das Pferd ganz klar von hinten aufgezäumt und jetzt entscheidet der Bundestag bald über einen Entwurf um alles in gesetzliche Formen zu gießen. Es ist wichtig den Erwerb und die Produktion von Kinderpornografie zu unterbinden, und nicht sie aus dem Internet zu verbannen.



alex1606 schrieb:


> (Beispiel China: Die Zensur war anfangs ebenfalls gegen pornographische Inhalte, jetzt wird alles mögliche zensiert).
> [...]
> Und es kann in einem demokratischen System nicht der richtige Weg sein, die Gewaltenteilung und das Grundgesetz abzuschaffen!
> 
> Lg



Für beides hätte ich gerne Belege oder Quellen.


----------



## Niranda (24. April 2009)

Die angewandte Methode ist viel leichter zu erklären:

Man hält sich ein Blatt papier zwischen Kopf/Augen und Monitor.
Effekt: Man hört alles und brauch nur vorbei schauen und schon sieht man wieder alles xD

--------------

Probleme entstehen bei den Quellen.
Die Quellen müssen weg und nicht die, die sich daran bedienen...
Aber ich bin sicher die hochnäsigen, die das Wort "Arbeit" aus dem Bilderbuch ableiten wissen das besser als wir - ich vertraue denen ganz fest und wenns zu weit geht, ziehe ich ins Meer wie Homer...
Under the seaa... *sing*

Nira ^.-

Btw:
Und was ist mit den "normalen" Free-Pornsites wie You*tube* usw.? xD
Die kommen garantiert auch darauf (50euro setz ich ein, wer macht mit?)


----------



## Ogil (24. April 2009)

Das Problem des Gesetzentwurfes ist ja garnicht, dass er eine Zensur vorsieht. Das Problem ist, dass keinerlei Kontrolle dieser Zensur vorgesehen ist und somit das BKA machen kann was es will. Wenn ich schon lese, dass die Sperr-Listen "gegen Kenntnisnahme durch Dritte" zu sichern sind! Das ist so, als wuerde man bei der Planung eine Missbrauchsmoeglichkeit direkt einbauen...


----------



## Aero_one (24. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wenns dir nicht passt, lad dir halt Filme aus dem Internet.



Sinnvolle Antwort ... *facepalm*

Naja ... DNS Sperren hin oder her ... mit ein "wenig" Sachverstand kann man sowas umgehen. Von daher mal wieder mehr blabla und heiße Luft als wirklich was effektives. Da sollten andere Möglichkeiten gefunden werden um sowas zu verhinden.

Aber das dadurch ganz schnell andere Seiten zensiert werden, das schätze ich schon ...


----------



## Thront (24. April 2009)

damals haben einige internetanbieter youporn gesperrt. 

tja- hab ich gedacht, willkommen in china. 

und jetzt gehts weiter ! 

GEILO ! danke staat das ich als mensch nur noch ein potentieller verbrecher bin !


----------



## Huntermoon (24. April 2009)

alex1606 schrieb:


> Beispiel China: Die Zensur war anfangs ebenfalls gegen pornographische Inhalte, jetzt wird alles mögliche zensiert.
> [...]
> Und es kann in einem demokratischen System nicht der richtige Weg sein, die Gewaltenteilung und das Grundgesetz abzuschaffen!


zu 1.: Seit wann ist China Demokratisch? Ha ich da irgentwas verpasst oder so o.0
zu 2.: Was? Sind jetzt alle Parlamentsmitgliedern zu Aushilfs-Polizisten geworden?


----------



## Dalmus (24. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> zu 1.: Seit wann ist China Demokratisch? Ha ich da irgentwas verpasst oder so o.0


Du reißt die Sachen aus dem Zusammenhang und verbindest eine Aussage zu China, die nur in einem anderen Absatz in Klammern als Beispiel angegeben war, mit einer anderen Aussage, die sich auf Deutschland bezog.


----------



## alex1606 (24. April 2009)

Und als Quelle zur Ausheblung der Gewaltenteilung:
Damit habe ich mich auf den oben verlinkten Artikel in der Zeit bezogen. Wenn die Exekutive(in dem fall das BKA) ohne Einmischung einer anderen Gewalt oder Kontrolle durch selbige Walten und Schalten darf, kann man nicht mehr von Gewaltenteilung sprechen.


----------



## Huntermoon (24. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Du reißt die Sachen aus dem Zusammenhang und verbindest eine Aussage zu China, die nur in einem anderen Absatz in Klammern als Beispiel angegeben war, mit einer anderen Aussage, die sich auf Deutschland bezog.


naja...



alex1606 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich damit auch nur gegen die praktizierte Zensur ausdrücken. Das die Zensur, nachdem die rechtliche Grundlage geschaffen wird, sich auf KiPo reduziert, kann man nicht erzählen. Wenn es einfach ist, wird schnell zensiert (Beispiel China: Die Zensur war anfangs ebenfalls gegen pornographische Inhalte, jetzt wird alles mögliche zensiert).
> 
> Ich möchte noch einmal betonen, das ich natürlich auch ein Gegner von KiPo bin! Defacto ist diese Art der Unterbindung aber nicht ein ein Schritt gegen die Macher und Verbreiter, sondern nur optische Verschönerung. Inhalte werden nicht aus dem Netz genommen, sondern nur "unsichtbar" gemacht. Praktisches Beispiel: Der Dreck wird nicht aufgewischt(Strafverfolgung) sondern es wird ein Teppich drübergelegt, damit ihn hoffentlich keiner zu sehen kriegt.
> 
> ...



also, hier wird Deutschland mit China Verglichen. Deshalb wollt ich mit meiner Aussage betonen, das es esich bei Deutschland um eine DEMOKRATIE und in China de Facto um eine DIKTATUR handelt. Und natürlich haben diktatorische Regieme ein Interrese daran, das Internet, ebenso wie andere Informationsquellen, für die breite Masse zu Sperren.


Übrigens: Als OPTIMALE Lösung sehen ich die Internetsperren auch nicht an. Es ist aber der ERSTE Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Natürlich kann man immer mehr, mehr , mehr Fordern, doch das ist halt (leider) im Moment das Maximal, mit dem Gesetztvereinbare...





alex1606 schrieb:


> Und als Quelle zur Ausheblung der Gewaltenteilung:
> Damit habe ich mich auf den oben verlinkten Artikel in der Zeit bezogen. Wenn die Exekutive(in dem fall das BKA) ohne Einmischung einer anderen Gewalt oder Kontrolle durch selbige Walten und Schalten darf, kann man nicht mehr von Gewaltenteilung sprechen.


*hust* Gewalten*TEILUNG* *hust*


----------



## alex1606 (24. April 2009)

Mit dem Gesetz wäre die, bei Heise.de beschriebene, Maßnahme vereinbar .

Das Internet ist kein Rechtsfreier Raum. Daher würde es genügen, die Seiten zu sammeln und beim Provider zu melden. Wenn die Inhalte gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, muss dieser die Seiten entfernen. Es kann nicht sein, dass die meißten KiPo-Server in der EU oder in den USA stehen, die naheliegende Möglichkeit aber nicht die gezielte Abschaltung sondern die Zensur ist...



Huntermoon schrieb:


> *hust* Gewalten*TEILUNG* *hust*



Das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden...


----------



## -Therion- (24. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Übrigens: Als OPTIMALE Lösung sehen ich die Internetsperren auch nicht an. Es ist aber der ERSTE Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Natürlich kann man immer mehr, mehr , mehr FOrdern, doch das ist halt (leider) im Moment das Maximal, mit dem Gesetztvereinbare...



Die optimalste Lösung wäre endlich mehr Rechtshilfeabkommen mit anderen Staaten zu schließen und den Seitenbetreibern den Prozess zu machen.
Und ob die Sperr"lösung" mit dem Gesetz vereinbar ist wird noch zu prüfen sein!

Mach dich mal schlau über die Hausdurchsuchung aufgrund der Wikileaks Seite, da weißt du wie weit es her ist mit der Demokratie.


----------



## Dalmus (24. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> also, hier wird Deutschland mit China Verglichen. Deshalb wollt ich mit meiner Aussage betonen, das es esich bei Deutschland um eine DEMOKRATIE und in China de Facto um eine DIKTATUR handelt. Und natürlich haben diktatorische Regieme ein Interrese daran, das Internet, ebenso wie andere Informationsquellen, für die breite Masse zu Sperren.


Nö, wenn ich das richtig deute, dann wurde China nur als Beispiel benutzt (und das wiederum auch nur in Klammern und mit dem Hinweis "Beispiel China"). Genausogut hätten andere Beispiel herhalten können.



Huntermoon schrieb:


> Übrigens: Als OPTIMALE Lösung sehen ich die Internetsperren auch nicht an. Es ist aber der ERSTE Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Natürlich kann man immer mehr, mehr , mehr Fordern, doch das ist halt (leider) im Moment das Maximal, mit dem Gesetztvereinbare...


Ist natürlich Ansichtssache, ich sehe es eher als einen ersten Schritt in eine absolut falsche Richtung an.


----------



## Zorkal (24. April 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Tikume
> ...


Das veralterte Copyright funktionirert heute einfach nicht mehr. Wären die Majors, Filmstudios etc. nicht zu verbohrt und dumm das zu erkennen gäb es auch schon längst neue Systeme(Kulturflatrate ftw). Und das Urteil gegen Pirate Bay ist absolut lächerlich.


----------



## Dalmus (24. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Das veralterte Copyright funktionirert heute einfach nicht mehr. Wären die Majors, Filmstudios etc. nicht zu verbohrt und dumm das zu erkennen gäb es auch schon längst neue Systeme(Kulturflatrate ftw). Und das Urteil gegen Pirate Bay ist absolut lächerlich.


Das aktuelle (umstrittene und lächerliche) Urteil gegen Pirate Bay würde ich an dieser Stelle leiber auskapseln.
Das hat ja nicht wirklich primär etwas mit Interneetzensur durch Sperrlisten zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (24. April 2009)

alex1606 schrieb:


> Das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden...


Ok, dann Pass auf:


> Wenn die Exekutive ohne Einmischung einer anderen Gewalt oder Kontrolle durch selbige Walten und Schalten darf, kann man nicht mehr von Gewaltenteilung sprechen.


So, da wird sich über das GRUNDPRINZIP der Gewalten*TEILUNG* beschwert. Die Gewalten teilung beruht ja gerade darauf das Jede Gewalt (im Rahmen der Gestze) "Schalten und Walten" darf, wie sie "will" (auch wenn hier "kann angebrachter Wäre)



Dalmus schrieb:


> Nö, wenn ich das richtig deute, dann wurde China nur als Beispiel benutzt (und das wiederum auch nur in Klammern und mit dem Hinweis "Beispiel China"). Genausogut hätten andere Beispiel herhalten können.



Das es ein Beispiel ist will ich auch garnicht leugnen, nur wurde etwas nicht vergleichbares Verglichen...


----------



## Ogil (24. April 2009)

Gewaltenteilung bedeutet dass jede Gewalt schalten und walten kann wie sie will? Ich glaube DU haettest mal lieber bissl besser aufgepasst...

Weil ich faul bin ein Zitat aus der Wiki:



> Häufig wird Gewaltenteilung missverstanden als die Forderung nach einer völligen Trennung der einzelnen Gewalten. Dabei wird verkannt, dass Gewaltenteilung nur dadurch funktionieren kann, dass die einzelnen Organe ein Eingriffsrecht in die anderen Zweige besitzen müssen, um effektiv ihre Kontrollfunktion ausüben zu können. Präziser wird hier manchmal von Gewaltenverschränkung gesprochen.



Und das ist eben das Problem dieses Gesetzesentwurfs - er hebelt die Kontrollfunktion aus...


----------



## Huntermoon (24. April 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Gewaltenteilung bedeutet dass jede Gewalt schalten und walten kann wie sie will?


Im Rahmen der Gestze und Vorgaben.
Zudem habe ich dazugeschrieben, das kann besser angebracht wäre.

Also, da das anscheinend Flasch rübergekommen ist: Kontrolle JA(aber im Sinne von Überprüfung, nicht wie Beherrschung)



Ogil schrieb:


> Und das ist eben das Problem dieses Gesetzesentwurfs - er hebelt die Kontrollfunktion aus...


Inwiefern?

P.s.: Kann man den Entwurf eiglich im Internet nachlesen?


----------



## Ogil (24. April 2009)

Ja - man kann den Gesetzentwurf nachlesen. Hier z.B.

Kritisch ist, dass laut §8a-3 die Sperrlisten geheim gehalten werden - natuerlich nur um einen Missbrauch zu verhindern. Ausserdem beinhaltet der Entwurf keinerlei Kontrollmechanismen. Irgendwie liegt alles in den Haenden des BKA...


----------



## alex1606 (24. April 2009)

Um das nochmal kurz zu erläutern:

Wer bestimmt, was auf diesen Listen steht: Das BKA
Wer gibt die Liste an die Provider weiter: Das BKA
Wer übernimmt die Strafverfolgung: Das BKA
Kontrollfunktion: keine

Ein weiterer Punkt, der glaub ich noch gar nicht genannt wurde, liegt gerade in dieser Strafverfolgung. Das BKA kann die, von den Providern bei der Umleitung ermittelten Daten zur Strafverfolgung einsetzen.

Übertrieben formuliert: Ich klicke auf einen Link, von dem ich keine Ahnung habe wohin er führt(ja, ich weiß das es sowas nicht geben sollte..), das BKA kriegt meine Daten und steht ein paar Tage später vor meiner Haustür und fragt mich, was ich mit Kinderporno am Hut habe.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist §8-(8):
Auf Anfrage muss das BKA Unterlagen vorzeigen können. Wenn also einmal etwas gegen eine Seite vorlag, ist die erstmal gesperrt. Eine erneute Prüfung oder ähnliches ist im Entwurf nicht erwähnt. Erst wenn irgendjemand nachfragt muss sich das BKA um eine Rechtfertigung bemühen... 
In welche "richtige" Richtung soll das denn führen?


----------



## LoLTroll (24. April 2009)

alex1606 schrieb:


> Um das nochmal kurz zu erläutern:
> 
> Wer bestimmt, was auf diesen Listen steht: Das BKA
> Wer gibt die Liste an die Provider weiter: Das BKA
> ...



Du siehst nur nicht, dass das BKA als Amt dem Innenministerium unterstellt ist. Fragt sich nur ob Stasi-Schäuble hier der optimale Minister ist, aber eine Grundkontrolle ist schon gegeben!

Aber die ganze Diskussion ist müßig, da mit den aktuellen Datenschutzgesetzen (die ja nochmal verschärft werden sollen) nicht vereinbar. Selbst wenn das BKA die Strafverfolgung aufnimmt, dürfen die Provider und Seitenbetreiber - an die Datenschutzgesetze gebunden - keine Daten herausgeben. 

Aber ich bin mal gespannt in welche Richtung das laufen wird. Entweder Schutz der Kinder und Strafverfolgung der Täter, ohne Datenschutz oder Datenschutz, mit der Gefahr, dass Kinderschänder unbehelligt bleiben.


----------



## alex1606 (24. April 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Du siehst nur nicht, dass das BKA als Amt dem Innenministerium unterstellt ist. Fragt sich nur ob Stasi-Schäuble hier der optimale Minister ist, aber eine Grundkontrolle ist schon gegeben!



Das sehe ich schon, nur wird das Innenministerium derselben Gewalt, nämlich der Exekutive zugeordnet. Eine Kontrollfunktion durch eine andere Gewalt ist nicht gegeben. Wünschenswert wäre hier zum Beispiel eine judikative Kontrolle, also ein Richter, der das ganze absegnen muss...

Letzendlich ist das ganze irrelevant, solange das technisch nicht vernünftig umgesetzt wird. Im Moment ist die Zensur nach 2min aus der Welt geschafft (siehe Links im Anfangspost)


----------



## Huntermoon (24. April 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Aber die ganze Diskussion ist müßig, da mit den aktuellen Datenschutzgesetzen (die ja nochmal verschärft werden sollen) nicht vereinbar. Selbst wenn das BKA die Strafverfolgung aufnimmt, dürfen die Provider und Seitenbetreiber - an die Datenschutzgesetze gebunden - keine Daten herausgeben.



Ja, leider...
Hier wird warscheinlich die Judislative(Gerichte) den Politikern einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.
Wird warscheinlich was im Sinne von "Gut gemeit, schlecht gemacht"


----------



## Zorkal (24. April 2009)

Geht schon los:Klick


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Geht schon los:Klick



Nanü? Ich dachte die erste Meldung dieser Art würde von der ach so armen und am rande der Existenz herumkrebsenden Musikindustrie kommen...


----------



## Zorkal (24. April 2009)

Ich glaub die waren schon vorher da.Ich krams mal kurz raus :>
Edit:Hier,wieder Nerdcore.


----------



## skyline930 (25. April 2009)

Tja, nur eben schade das so Sachen wie KiPos meistens auf Zombierechnern sind >.>


----------



## nuriina (25. April 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Tja, nur eben schade das so Sachen wie KiPos meistens auf Zombierechnern sind >.>


Woho, Zombierechner sind untot und kann man nicht töten (abschalten)? Mir ist kein Land der Welt bekannt in dem KiPo erlaubt ist. Man könnte ja mal versuchen bei den Ermittlungen gegen solche Verbrecher zusammenarbeiten. Stattdessen bauen wir große Mauern um die Verbrechen, lassen die Bösewichter weiter ihre Verbrechen machen und behaupten dann wir würden Verbrechen bekämpfen? Lächerlich.


----------



## sympathisant (27. April 2009)

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/30/30199/1.html

absolut lesenswert. hier wird schön beschrieben, wie von der Leyen uns 1. *belügt* und 2. *keine ahnung* hat, von dem was sie da redet.


----------



## PARAS.ID (27. April 2009)

In der modernen Gerichtsbarkeit wird der Art. 5 Grundgesetz (Zensur und Pressefreiheit) weniger stark gewichtet ,wie der Artikel 1 (Würde des Menschens ist unantastbar)

Somit ist es legitim,dass Zensur eingestellt wird,wo die würde des Menschens 8höchstes Gut in Augen der Juristen) verletzt wird.

Artikel 1 GG Satz 2: [Die Würde des Menschens]zu achten und zu schützen ist die Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt.


----------



## Squarg (27. April 2009)

Gegen KiPos muss man klar vorgehen. Gegen einige Straftaten auch wie Missbrauch, Drogen oder Waffenhandel.
Aber irgendwie fängt der liebe Staat mal wieder Falsch an. Anstatt gegen die Betreiber der KiPo Seiten vorzugehen würde
etwas passieren was es in Deutschland in dieser Form schon einmal gegeben hat.

Weil wer wüsste schon warum er nicht auf die Seite kommt ? Gut vielleicht steht dran: Gesperrt wegen ... Aber kann
der Bürger das wirklich überprüfen ? Wann werden Leute einfach verhaftet mit einem Vorwand den die Bürger vielleicht
hören, selbst aber niemals nachprüfen können weil der Prozess zB. im Geheimen gemacht wird und der Angeklagte
dann einfach seine Strafe absitzen muss, wenn nicht schlimmeres.

Wenn es in Deutschland so weitergehen wird, werden wir bald etwas haben was niemand von uns wollte.
Und sobald es zu einer ersten Zensur kommt zB. EgoShooter oder WoW findet ihr mich, liebe Freunde,
in Russland wo ich mit Putin Tee trinke. Dort ist es von der Privatsphäre zwar auch nicht anderst als in 
Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es werden wenigstens nicht so lächerliche Sachen zensiert wie Filme, Games oder sonstiges...

mfG. Squarg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (27. April 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> In der modernen Gerichtsbarkeit wird der Art. 5 Grundgesetz (Zensur und Pressefreiheit) weniger stark gewichtet ,wie der Artikel 1 (Würde des Menschens ist unantastbar)
> 
> Somit ist es legitim,dass Zensur eingestellt wird,wo die würde des Menschens 8höchstes Gut in Augen der Juristen) verletzt wird.
> 
> Artikel 1 GG Satz 2: [Die Würde des Menschens]zu achten und zu schützen ist die Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt.



Ich lach mich schlapp. Wenn man eine Mauer vor einen Ort baut, an dem Kinder missbraucht werden heisst das, man schützt die Kinder? 



Ich bin nicht der einzige der sich sicher ist, das neben wirklichen Greueltaten die aus dem www der Öfentlichkeit ausgeblendet werden (Für Politiker ist das World Wide Web = Internet) auch bald andere Seite sperren werden. Was ist mit Herrn Tauss? Warum sitzt der nicht im Knast? Merkwürdig ruhig geworden um ihn. Zeigt doch das es nicht um KiPo geht. Alles was nicht in den Konsens einer angepassten, nichts hinterfragenden GEsellschaft passt wird gesperrt werden. Hinter jedem Link kann eine verbotene Seite liegen, deren Aufruf einen Anfangsverdacht erhebt der dafür Sorgen kann das die Polizei bei dir vor der Tür steht. Die Liste soll in Echtzeit überwacht werden! Das wird lustig, wenn irgendwelche Scriptkiddies sich in Wlans hacken und gezielt nach verbotenen Seiten suchen... Oder Trojaner die solche Seiten aufrufen....


20% der Internetnutzer sind schwer Pädokriminell laut unserer Familienministerin:


> Wir wissen, dass bei den vielen Kunden, die es gibt, rund 80 Prozent die ganz normalen User des Internets sind. Und jeder, der jetzt zuhört, kann eigentlich sich selber fragen, wen kenne ich, der Sperren im Internet aktiv umgehen kann. Die müssen schon deutlich versierter sein. Das sind die 20 Prozent. Die sind zum Teil schwer Pädokriminelle. Die bewegen sich in ganz anderen Foren. Die sind versierte Internetnutzer, natürlich auch geschult im Laufe der Jahre in diesem widerwärtigen Geschäft.


http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/30/30199/1.html


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. April 2009)

LOL jeder der sich mehr mit dem PC auskennt und weiß wie sowas lächerliches umgangen werden kann sind also erstmal schwer verdächtig als Pädophile?
Erst werden Gamer auf eine Stufe mit Kinderfickern gestellt und jetzt jeder der sich mehr mit dem Computer auskennt?


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

Ehhm wenn jeder der sich mit PC auskennt, sich kinderpornos anguggt dann müsste man ja eigentlich SOFORT alle Insassen einer Höheren Technischen Schule/Lehranstalt verhaften Oo

"Google ist praktisch" "OMG Er kann Google benutzten, PÄDOPHILER !!!" "Er spricht mit Netzjargon, PÄDOPHILIER !!!" "Er weiß was Netzjargon ist, PÄDOPHILER !!!" "Er weiß wie man ins Internet kommt, PÄDOPHILER !!! " usw.

lg


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

_*In Wahrheit bin ich ein Schwerer Pädophieler Mensch, der sich an Kinder aufgeilt. Ich habe schon selber 3 mal ein Kind *** und hatte Spass daran. Ich kenne mich mit Internet aus und spiele CounterStrike, die unzensierte Version natürlich. Zusätzlich bin ich vorgestern an unserer Schule Amok gelaufen. Nicht mit der Glock (Pistole), sondern mit einem Messer, da spritzt mehr Blut.Es starben 8 Schüler. ich hatte Spass und hab mich selbst erschossen.
*_

Dieser Text könnte Ironie, Sarkasmus und schwarzen Humor enthalten. Wenn sie ihn nicht herauslesen können, schreiben sie mir eine Persöhnliche Nachricht und ich werde sie ihnen zeigen, sie bekloppter Politiker...


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

ha ich wusste das benji nicht so heilig is wie er sagt !
polizei melden !!111elf


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Das ist der Beste Kommentar, den ich heute gehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann nicht aufhören zu lachen :>

 Danke, du hast meinen tag versüst


----------



## Haxxler (28. April 2009)

Ich glaub aber wirklich das jetzt bald die Bullen bei dir vor der Tür stehen xD


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

;P ich auch *g*

ahja @mefi .. jeder der nen pc hat kann das .. dafür muss er nid an ne hochschule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nunja das einzig schlimme find ich wie schnell man sowas findet wenn man will .. oder manchmal leider sogar wenn man nach ganz anderem sucht


----------



## mayaku (28. April 2009)

Komisch, bei so einem Post wie dem von Benji regt sich keiner auf und den finde sogar ich geschmacklos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT
Aber ich sehe das etwas darwinistischer:
NPD nicht verbieten, KiPo-Seiten nicht sperren...wir müssen im Blick behalten wie krank unsere Gesellschaft ist, um den Tag zu bemerken, an dem dieser Mist von allein verschwindet, weil die Menschheit an sich sich endlich gesellschaftlich weiter entwickelt hat.
...oder den Tag, an dem wir dann - verdient -  in Chaos versinken und das Prinzip bellum omnium contra omnes als einzig Gültige Maxime für jeden einzelnen Menschen bestehen bleibt.

Blubb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Nein, nein. Mich werden keine Polizisten abholen. Schliesslich bin ich Schweizer^^

Zudem werdet ihr es merken, wenn mich wirklich Polizisten abholen, indem ich längere Zeit nichts sage. Bitte, versucht es dann der Polizei klarzumachen! 
ES WURDE IRONIE UND SARKASMUS VERWENDET UND DAS IS KEIN SCHWERVERBRECHEN!
Wollt ihr wissen, wo ich wohne? Halt, nein. Das darf ich nicht. Hab ich schonmal getan und es wurde dann rausgefiltert von nem Mod( mit Katzen-avatar^^) . Für die eigene Sicherheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (28. April 2009)

Was soll daran bitte ironisch oder sarkastisch sein?

Haste halt einfach mal was hingeschrieben...könnte ja auch stimmen zum Teil...ist kein Witz dran, einfach nur eine Aufzählungen von Handlungen mit direktem Bezug zu Verbrechen, aber nicht zu Dir.
Also der Spaß sei Dir gegönnt, ich finde aber zu einer ironischen oder sarkastischen Aussage gehört mehr.

Vielleicht so:

Vorsicht! Ich bin ein Mensch, der sich im Internet auskennt! Ich habe schon mal Counter Strike in der unzensierten Version gespielt!
Ich weiß auch noch, wo meine Mutter die Küchenmesser vor mir versteckt und ich gehe auf ein Gymnasium das ich mal als Map für einen Shooter nachgebaut habe! Hinzukommt, dass ich Marilyn Manson und Rammstein höre!
Ich habe mal meiner kleinen Schwester den Plüschhasen weg genommen und kenne diverse Porno-Seiten im Internet!
....und das Schlimmste: Ich bin unter 20 und männlich!
Halten Sie also Abstand...es ist zu Ihrer eigenen Sicherheit!


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

man kanns auch übertreiben .. das sein text ironisch gemeint war weis man ..
ich würde ihn zumindest nicht als killer einstuffen ..


hmm und @vorposter fast alles bis auf das mit kleine schwester (hab keine) und marilyn manson stimmt ..  ok und bin auf keinem gymi ... 
ahja du hast vergessen ich bin schweizer und habe eine waffe vom militär zuhause ..


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Für diese Art des Schreibens bin ich nicht gebildet genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber woher weisste, das ich unter 20 bin?

Dazu kommt: wer is Marilyn Manson? 

Tut mir leid für meine schroffe Schreibweise. Wenn ich darf, werde ich deinen text in meinen Editieren.


----------



## sympathisant (28. April 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marilyn_Manson


----------



## mayaku (28. April 2009)

@ Minastirit
Das war ja auch nicht an Dich, sondern an Benji...aber Du darfst es Dir gern für Dich passender ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Benji
Ui, der Typ heißt Marylin Manson...
Falls das auf die Schreibweise bezogen war sag ich mal: Wer im Steinhaus sitzt, der sollte nicht mit Gläsern werfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls Du es wirklich nicht weißt: Der ist doch bis jetzt immer "Schuld" gewesen, wenn ein Amoklauf los ging.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUfPz-C6Y-g

Und schroff und ehrlich ist immer besser, als geschleimt und unehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heu rein!

EDIT sagt: Boah nervt das bei Youtube, wenn das Einbetten deaktiviert wurde oder irgendein Video in "meinem Land" nicht zugänglich ist.
Hab schon Japan, Australien und USA im Wechsel als Land angegeben, damit ich mal Videos, die ich sehen will auch sehen kann...


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Danke für deine ehrliche Antwort. Jezz bin ich klüger^^Dazu: Dein Youtube-Link geht nicht. Du musst nur ab dem "v=" reineditieren, und nicht den gesammten Link, damit es funzt.

Edit: Du hast recht! Echt idiotisch, dass mit dem "du darfst das Video nicht sehen, du bist eben Schweizer".
Regt mich auch voll auf^^


----------



## mayaku (28. April 2009)

Hier bitte:



Da geht auch das Einbetten wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

mag den nid .. link wär lieber gewesen 
igit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ahja @mefi .. jeder der nen pc hat kann das .. dafür muss er nid an ne hochschule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo aber die politiker meinen ja das man sich da voll auskennen muss ^^
dann müsste ja in deren augen, jeder auffer technischen schule ja potentieller pädophiler sein, oder zumindest jeder 5te

lg


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

najo die sowiso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kuk deine katze kann sogar schreiben ! auch die würd sowas finden


----------



## Squarg (28. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> _*Nicht mit der Glock (Pistole), sondern mit einem Messer
> *_





Benji9 schrieb:


> _*ich hatte Spass und hab mich selbst erschossen.
> *_



Du hast dich mit einem Messer erschossen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist echt nicht normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG. Squarg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Boah! Daran hab ich mal gar nicht gedacht O.O 

Würde den Medien aber nicht aufgefallen, wenns in die Zeitung kommen würde. So halbherzig ihre Informationen so sind^^


Gz für deine scharfen Augen und deiner Geistesgegenwart meines Textes


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

benji, du brauchst dich nicht zu revidieren sofern es ein mit feder aufspringendes messer ist kannst du dich immernoch mit erschossen haben^^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Boah! Daran hab ich mal gar nicht gedacht O.O
> 
> Würde den Medien aber nicht aufgefallen, wenns in die Zeitung kommen würde. So halbherzig ihre Informationen so sind^^
> 
> ...


ok ich dachte das gehört zum text Oo


----------



## Zorkal (29. April 2009)

Im Buffedforum wird aber auch ordentlich zensiert^^
Mal im Ernst...warum ist der Thread zum EU-Beschluss zu?


----------



## Squarg (29. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Im Buffedforum wird aber auch ordentlich zensiert^^
> Mal im Ernst...warum ist der Thread zum EU-Beschluss zu?



Würde mich auch mal intressieren... ohne Begründung noch dazu


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2009)

Wegen "Spam" wurde er geschlossen...


----------



## Zorkal (29. April 2009)

Achso...das es aber nicht um Spam ging haben die aber schon gemerkt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

es ging darum das die massenmails als spamaufruf angesehen werden und dem stimm ich auch zu. das stand übrigens auch so im ersten kommentar in dem thread (und zwar von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2009)

Wenn man lustig ist kann man Massenmails (nichtmal wirkliche Massenmail, da jeder Abgeordnete nur einmal eine E-Mail von einer Person erhält) als Spam auslegen... da ist dann doch wohl vollkommen egal ob es dabei um unsere Freiheit geht oder der gut gemeinte Aufruf aufzuwachen...


----------



## Zorkal (29. April 2009)

Es war ein Aufruf zum Protest per eMail...es war ja nichtmal ein Text vorgegebn soweit ich weiß.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

über den link hat man aber die email an 300 (oder mehr) abgeordnete aufeinmal geschickt und das dürfte doch spam sehr nahe kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (29. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> über den link hat man aber die email an 300 (oder mehr) abgeordnete aufeinmal geschickt und das dürfte doch spam sehr nahe kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok,denn Link hatte ich mir (noch) nicht angeguckt.Hätte es denn nicht gereicht den rauszunehmen und nicht gleich den ganzen Thread zu schließen?


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

rausgenommen wurde er ja, warum der thread dann geschlossen wurde musste maladin fragen, aber ich denke es lag daran das der text unteranderem darauf abzielte eben diese massenmail zu verschicken, also würde ein weiterführen der diskussion dazu führen das mher leute den thread lesen und selbst im internet weiter nach dem link suchen.


----------



## Lillyan (29. April 2009)

Ende mit der Diskussion. Warum ein Thread geschlossen wurde könnt ihr gern bei den Moderatoren erfragen, aber es ist nicht Thema dieses Threads. *Zurück zum Thema.
*


> Würde mich auch mal intressieren... ohne Begründung noch dazu


Ihr müßt uns schon 5 Minuten Zeit geben um eine Begründung zu schreiben -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2009)

Und das was gerade hier passiert ist, wird es bald, wenn das alles durchkommt, im großen Stil geben... da werden nicht unliebsame Kommentare gelöscht sondern ganze Websites, es wird nicht nur einzelnen Usern der Zugriff verweigert (nicht das es hier passiert wäre, zmd. weiß ich von niemand gesperrten hier) sondern ganz Europa, es wird nur noch das zu sehen sein, was Brüssel (und die einzelnen Landesregierungen) meint das es unbedenklich ist.


----------



## Squarg (29. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und das was gerade hier passiert ist, wird es bald, wenn das alles durchkommt, im großen Stil geben... da werden nicht unliebsame Kommentare gelöscht sondern ganze Websites, es wird nicht nur einzelnen Usern der Zugriff verweigert (nicht das es hier passiert wäre, zmd. weiß ich von niemand gesperrten hier) sondern ganz Europa, es wird nur noch das zu sehen sein, was Brüssel (und die einzelnen Landesregierungen) meint das es unbedenklich ist.



Amen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (12. November 2009)

wurde es schon diskutiert oder geht es an euch vorbei?

Aliens vs. Predator wird nicht in D erscheinen, da der hersteller sich gar nicht mit der USK auseinandersetzen will.

endlich mal n hersteller der sich das traut und sein werk nicht beschneidet.

für uns folgt daraus, dass das wekr nich öffentlich beworben, getestet, vorgeführt und verkauft werden darf. aber das internet machts möglich. die werbung auf ausländischen seiten ist weiterhin möglich. ich kann mir das spiel im ausland bestellen. das ist nicht illegal.

endlich mal ein positiver punkt in sachen globalisierung. mal schaun was unsere politiker dem entgegen setzen.

edit: noch schnell n link: http://www.golem.de/0911/71135.html


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wurde es schon diskutiert oder geht es an euch vorbei?
> 
> Aliens vs. Predator wird nicht in D erscheinen, da der hersteller sich gar nicht mit der USK auseinandersetzen will.
> 
> ...



MHm... darum höre ich von einem neuen AvP heute zum ersten mal...

Naja, ich seh das geteilt einerseits natürlich toll das sie der USK den Mittelfinger zeigen aber andererseits... jetzt komm ich natürlich nicht so einfach ran ^^

Und wenn sie es überhaupt merken wird man in der nächsten Zeit sicher noch was hören von einem Einfuhrverbot von ungetesteten und/oder Indizierten Spielen über das nach gedacht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Wau und ich dachte das alte Spiel sah schon gruslig aus, aber das neue ist ja heftig :O
Aber find ich gut so, werd ich mir dann wohl organisieren. Ein englisches Original war mir schon immer lieber als ne verhunzte, auf 2/3 reduzierte übersetzte Version.


----------



## sympathisant (12. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja, ich seh das geteilt einerseits natürlich toll das sie der USK den Mittelfinger zeigen aber andererseits... jetzt komm ich natürlich nicht so einfach ran ^^



ach einfach bei amazon.uk schaun oder in entsprechenden foren. 

es darf ja auch in deutschland verkauft werden. nur darf kein händler rausposaunen, dass er es verkauft. also einfach mal das kleine geschäft um die ecke ansprechen und nachfragen.


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Bis in die Schweiz oder ins Öreich ists ja notfalls auch nicht weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ach einfach bei amazon.uk schaun oder in entsprechenden foren.
> 
> es darf ja auch in deutschland verkauft werden. nur darf kein händler rausposaunen, dass er es verkauft. also einfach mal das kleine geschäft um die ecke ansprechen und nachfragen.



Das mit dem Geschäft muss ich mal schauen...

Aber ersteres wird bei mir nicht gehen, weil ich keine Kreditkarte habe ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das mit dem Geschäft muss ich mal schauen...
> 
> Aber ersteres wird bei mir nicht gehen, weil ich keine Kreditkarte habe ^^


Dann nimmste einen der zahlreichen Ö-Shops, da brauchste ja meistens keine K-Karte.

Find ich an sich keine schlechte Entscheidung, daß sie es hier offiziell nicht veröffentlichen. Wer weiß wie sehr sie das Spiel verstümmeln müßten um ein AMEN zu kriegen. Und gekauft wird es eh von genug Deutschen, da müssen die sich wenig Sorgen machen.
Schön wäre es natürlich, wenn sie (oder andere die kein Nerv auf die USK haben) ihre Spiele in der Euro-Fassung auch mit wahlweise dt. Texten/Sprache/etc. bringen würden, so könnten sie die USK und nötige Zensuren ganz umgehen und müßten nicht fürchten, hier kauft es niemand der der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig ist.


----------



## Kyragan (12. November 2009)

Zensur gibt es in der BRD doch schon seit Jahrzehnten.
Nur wird das ganze als Schutz der Kinder und Jugendlichen für sie schädliche Einflüsse verkauft. Das einzige, was nicht stattfindet ist die Zensur politisch motivierter Aussagen. Wer da über die Moralschwelle tritt, tritt automatisch auch über die StGB-Schwelle und hat nen Strafverfahren am Hals.
Ich finde es einfach falsch zu behaupten in Deutschland wären alle Medien frei und vom Staat ungelenkt, es ist falsch zu behaupten der Staat überwacht nicht. Das sind alles Falschaussagen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Jeder muss sich bewusst sein, dass der Staat insbesondere durch die BPjM einen unglaublich starken Einfluss auf sämtliche neumedialen Errungenschaften der letzten 20-30 Jahre hat. 
Davon abgesehen sitzen selbst in den angeblich seriösesten Fernsehsender in Kontrollgremien Politiker der Parteien. Roland Koch bspw. beim ZDF. Worauf das hinausläuft, kann man sich denken.
Man muss endlich einsehen, dass dieser Staat einen zum gläsernen Bürger machen will.
Ich bin bei weitem keiner dieser Datenschützer, die mir im Übrigen mit ihrem Gefasel hart auf die Nüsse gehen, aber sehe ich mittlerweile meine persönliche Freiheit eingeschränkt.
Das geht beim Index für Musik, Filme und Videospiele los und hört beim Prüderie-TV selbst ab 0 Uhr nicht auf. Nicht, dass ich letztere Inhalte mir zu Gemüte führen würde aber zeigt doch was dort gesendet wird und was sichtbar ist relativ eindeutig wie es um die Gesellschaft bestellt ist.
Dieses Land ist durchweg schwarz gefärbt, konservativ bis ins Mark und das ist es was sämtliche Neumedien gefährdet.


----------



## Itwasallalie (12. November 2009)

Mein Geld wandert weiterhin ins Ausland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (12. November 2009)

Ich bin erstaunt wie viele der Zensur positiv entgegen sehen.
Kipo sperren schön und gut, aber was hilft es den Opfern? Kinder werden weiterhin missbraucht. Es ist scheissegal ob man aus Deutschland zugreifen kann oder nicht. Das Übel der pädophillie muss an der Wurzel bekämpft werden.

Oder sollen wir demnächst alle Arbeitslosen in Lager einsperren, verdunkeln und niemanden in eben diese Lager lassen, nur um zu sagen "Hey, wir haben die Arbeitslosigkeit bekämpft, oder sehr ihr irgendwo nochwas davon?"


----------

